# New grad, struggling to find a job..



## ruskyline (Oct 8, 2014)

Graduated June 14 as a Civil Engineer, held a temporary job as a junior civil engineer and assistant project manager for about 3 months and I'm having hard time to find anything in these days.. What should I do?! What are my options?? did you go through the same thing??


----------



## solomonb (Oct 9, 2014)

Rusky-- this topic has been well addressed on this board- actually happens every 6 months when folks graduate. To save the hassle of trying to find the data and I don't know where exactly it is posted, tell us about yourself.

What do you wish to do? Where did you go to school? Post a resume for us to review and comment on-- understanding that the comments may be more crisp than you desire, however, further understand that we wish to help-- we have all been there at some time or other.

Have you completed the FE exam? If not, that should be your first goal.

We need more data, we'll help you if you are receptive to some guidance.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 9, 2014)

If you haven't looked at job boards that would be a good place to start. USAJobs, LinkedIn, Monster etc. can be a good resource if used correctly. Also, utilize your network fully. Yes you are a new grad but you were hired for three months so work with your former co-workers to see if they know of any openings. If you had internships during college I would reach out to co-workers you knew well.

As solomonb stated, if you haven't taken the FE you should do that immediately. If you're looking to pursue Project Management you may look into the CAPM.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 9, 2014)

engineerjobs.com


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Getting a good LinkedIn profile set up can also be quite helpful.


----------



## ruskyline (Oct 9, 2014)

solomonb said:


> Rusky-- this topic has been well addressed on this board- actually happens every 6 months when folks graduate. To save the hassle of trying to find the data and I don't know where exactly it is posted, tell us about yourself.
> 
> What do you wish to do? Where did you go to school? Post a resume for us to review and comment on-- understanding that the comments may be more crisp than you desire, however, further understand that we wish to help-- we have all been there at some time or other.
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone. Well I studied civil engineering in a state university. I would really like to get a job as structural engineer or civil engineer or assistant project manager, any of these three jobs would work. I'm not too sure how I can post my resume in here.. should I just copy and paste?? the formatting would be a little wired... And I'm schedualed to take the FE exam Oct 29th and I think I'm way more prepared than last time.. So far I've got their official FE Exam Civil practice test plus couple of books from PPI (Civil discipline-specific review for the fe exam and FE review manual) and I'll do more sample problems from online..

Thank you!!


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Oct 20, 2014)

ruskyline said:


> solomonb said:
> 
> 
> > Rusky-- this topic has been well addressed on this board- actually happens every 6 months when folks graduate. To save the hassle of trying to find the data and I don't know where exactly it is posted, tell us about yourself.
> ...




Assistant Project Manager? Different titles may mean different things at different size firms, but don't forget that "Project Manager" title is a goal of many engineers, thus don't feel entitled to it right out the gate. Have you checked out the heavy industrial construction firms? You'll work your butt off, but it would give you a good launching point. Be clear if you want to be civil or structural, once you pick one, it may be hard to make the jump to the other later. I'm an electrical engineer, but from my observation, in school there isn't a big difference between the two specialties, but once you work in a firm, you will either be moving dirt and pouring asphalt, or moving steel and pouring concrete.


----------

